# Red patches



## QuDodger (Jul 26, 2016)

My hatchling chacoan is shedding for the first time and I am noticing very faint red markings on him. Is this normal? I got my chacoan from underground reptiles and am pretty sure that he is pure black and white with no red bred in. I will post pictures soon. The red is very light so I hope it shows up in photos.


----------



## QuDodger (Jul 26, 2016)

Pictures. His tail is the only part that has really she'd so far.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2016)

QuDodger said:


> Pictures. His tail is the only part that has really she'd so far.


I think he's turning red.


----------



## QuDodger (Jul 26, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I think he's turning red.



You think he has some red tegu mixed in him?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2016)

QuDodger said:


> You think he has some red tegu mixed in him?


Tentatively, I'll say yes. Argies can have a lot to a little red on their bellies. Never seen it on dorsum. Varying amounts of black and white on dorsum with some red occasionally on muzzle. 

This looks different to me. I can't rule out either pure Argie or hybrid. Forced to bet, my money goes on the hybrid. Soon, you'll know mire az they grow practically overnight if properly cared for, which seems like you are doing well. 

I'm curious. Interesting pattern and color.


----------



## QuDodger (Jul 27, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Tentatively, I'll say yes. Argies can have a lot to a little red on their bellies. Never seen it on dorsum. Varying amounts of black and white on dorsum with some red occasionally on muzzle.
> 
> This looks different to me. I can't rule out either pure Argie or hybrid. Forced to bet, my money goes on the hybrid. Soon, you'll know mire az they grow practically overnight if properly cared for, which seems like you are doing well.
> 
> I'm curious. Interesting pattern and color.



Thanks for the insight. I will definitely post updates as he matures. I would actually be pretty happy if he turned out to be mix of red and chacoan. I really like the look of a lighter red color with white.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 28, 2016)

Very nice pattern! The red is very interesting. 

Mine is a fire belly and I am noticing he has developed colors on his head. The sides of his face by his has burgandy color and his nose is turning a dark green.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Monica Markel said:


> Very nice pattern! The red is very interesting.
> 
> Mine is a fire belly and I am noticing he has developed colors on his head. The sides of his face by his has burgandy color and his nose is turning a dark green.View attachment 10976


He's beautiful.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you. 

Any idea if he is a hybrid of some kind?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Monica Markel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Any idea if he is a hybrid of some kind?


WCs from south of Miami occasionally turn up this way. one of my two WC females is a firebelly. 

Research in South America woul tell us what is typical and where. At this point they seem to be a natural variant whose trait is definitely heritable.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 5, 2016)

What a beautiful Tegu. Please post more images as the Tegu matures. It will be interesting to see how the coloration develops.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like my boy "Dozer", just a bit darker. Dozer has a bit of blue tint on his nose and maroon an his cheeks


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll have to take a better pic outside to show his cheeks. They don't come out right on the pic above.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I'll have to take a better pic outside to show his cheeks. They don't come out right on the pic above.


I even see a colorful peach/orange highlight on his tail.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 6, 2016)

That's a shed that has not come off yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QuDodger (Aug 13, 2016)

The pictures really don't do it justice, but my gu just went through his second full shed and the rust red color is still developing on his flanks, sides of his neck, and base of his tail. Not sure if these will continue to develop or fade with age. I'm hoping for light red patterns on his sides.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 13, 2016)

He's beautiful!


----------



## QuDodger (Aug 13, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> He's beautiful!



Will update thread as he ages. Hopefully I get some high whites and light reds.


----------

